# Excellent blog on Millan



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

While I am not a giant Cesar Milan fan, I think the writer of the blog is exaggerating many of his training methods to incite the readers' anger at Milan. He used to be a bit heavier handed, but now he is very much less so. I haven't seen him "choke" a dog since the first or second season. He doesn't often hit, kick, choke, drag or electrocute dogs as the blog writer claims. I almost never have seen him use an ecollar on a dog on his show. He uses many more positive methods now than he did when he started.

Like I said, I am not a huge fan of Cesar, but I think the blog writer has a serious issue with his/her dislike of him.

I am a softy when it comes to training and try not to use adversives as much as possible. I won't even use a pinch collar. But I think the writer of the blog is misleading his/her readers, personally.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with fostermom. While I am not a huge fan of Cesar the blog post was pretty over the top about him, JMO. I look at him like everything else...take the good leave the bad. He does do a lot of good things (i.e. exercise) and he does work with very severe cases. Of course, he does things I don't like too, but I don't write off everything he does because of it.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with Fostermom and Goldensail. He works with a lot of bully breeds chosen by people who haven't the faintest clue on how to handle even the nicest dogs. I wish he could focus more on evaluating the human's personality and home when deciding on a dog/puppy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

In one of my classes I took this past semester, we watched a lot of Cesar videos and talked about them. I have watched a few episodes on my own, too. I think with Cesar, a lot of people have a negative feeling with him from the start just from what they have heard and not watching any of his videos. I didn't feel that he used excessive force or punishment (at least in the ones I have watched). My professor often said that she thinks a lot of people may have been more open to his ideas if he didn't use the word 'dominance' just because people often associate that with bad. 

Anyway, I really like some of Cesar's ideas. He tends to work a lot with the owners (who really do need the most work some of the times) and focuses on exercise first and foremost.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with everyone else. I have a few of his seasons on dvd and although I don't agree with everything he teaches I think he has helped alot of out of control dogs and owners. Of course alot of it is for show. We all know that he exercises the crap out of them and then bring them back and show how great they walk on the leash. It's not a miracle, the owner can do the same thing.......
I have never seen him electrocute any dog and his kicks are just nudges etc........


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

No need for harsh corrections/negative reinforcement, really isn't. Someone "tsst" it into you, you learn nothing.

People looking for a quick fix has made this guy wealthy, sad.

I know 2 people that love this guy, tape his shows even. Do they have well rounded dogs? NO.

Making a dog submissive does not make it well rounded. Huge difference.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Some are missing the fact that his shows are focused on problem dogs and owners.....


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't really like his methodology of dog training. I prefer, Victoria Stilwell's methods - "Positively." http://positively.com/:wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Some are missing the fact that his shows are focused on problem dogs and owners.....


Including those fans of his that are trying to train their normal average family pet dogs using his methods. That's the problem. 

I was watching a thread on this elsewhere and saw person after person applauding him for working with pitbulls and other dogs that the humane society and other places would have just put down rather than use harsh methods to train these dogs. <- And I agree with those comments totally.

The problem I have is when you have people taking ideas from him and really bullying their pet dogs. You don't have to be a positive reinforcement only - no adversives allowed - type of trainer to feel that way.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Some are missing the fact that his shows are focused on problem dogs and owners.....


Most likely problem/uneducated owners, dogs are not born with problems. I have had 3 dogs with problems. Never "tsst" it into any of them. They turned out fine.

To bad my lovey dovey approach wouldn't make me a mint. He markets himself as a shock value. Wham bam, instant results. 

As an extreme exaggeration you could whack your dog with a baseball bat or run them to death and guess what, no more problems. Oh hey, they listen now :doh:

Stop look and listen. Take the time. No wham bam in your face instant gratification will get you anywhere. Made him some bucks though.

You ever here of people doing it the right way? Hardly, no shock value.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I see his programs as being more 'entertainment' than instructional. It's when people think they are learning something that there's a problem. I've seen the same sort of thing on RFD horse programs. For the people who know what they are doing, their techiques work. For people who don't know...well, they don't know when to apply the aid, when to stop or what to expect.

I think his programs really define: a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.

I hate to see dogs mistreated because someone watches a patched together program for 30 minutes and think they've found a solution or worse yet: have become a trainer.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> Most likely problem/*uneducated owners*, dogs are not born with problems. I have had 3 dogs with problems. Never "tsst" it into any of them. They turned out fine.
> 
> .


I said problem dogs *and *owners Not all his methods are harsh.......it's when he is called to tackle the problem ones. Which as Penny's moms mentioned is more of an "entertainment" value. He is tackling the hardest of the hardest.......I give him credit for that.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Most likely problem/uneducated owners, *dogs are not born with problems*.


I strongly disagree with that. My sister's dog has faulty wiring and was born that way. Showed problems right from the start at a very young age despite the best intentions.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> I strongly disagree with that. My sister's dog has faulty wiring and was born that way. Showed problems right from the start at a very young age despite the best intentions.


Point taken. Just meant in general. Sorry about your sister's dog.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anyone know AHA guidelines that would result in them requesting they not air certain episodes?


6. Cruel: Millan chokes dogs till they pass out and he electrocutes them repeatedly until they are biting and terrified. The American Humane Association who monitors animal use on set has requested that Nat. Geo not air some Dog Whisperer episodes because the treatment of the animals is so inhumane. Good training is never cruel.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> I see his programs as being more 'entertainment' than instructional.....
> 
> I hate to see dogs mistreated because someone watches a patched together program for 30 minutes and think they've found a solution or worse yet: have become a trainer.


Yes, entertainment. Sad folks might see his methods as a cure all. In this day and age people barely have 30 minutes to spend watching a program. Better to spend 30 minutes with your dog. Learn from your dog, teach each other.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't see any actual guidelines listed but I do see these links.


http://www.americanhumane.org/animals/programs/no-animals-were-harmed/


Animal Behavior Resources Institute of American Humane Association 

*New Guidelines from AVSAB*


The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior (AVSAB) has released new guidelines on the use of dominance theory in behavior modification of animals. The guidelines say, in part:
The AVSAB emphasizes that the standard of care for veterinarians specializing in behavior is that dominance theory should not be used as a general guide for behavior modification.

http://abrionline.org/article.php?id=172
AVSAB Position Statement: Adverse Effects Of Punishment


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are the guidelines not sure if it is their newest set. Did a quick look. 

http://www.americanhumane.org/assets/pdfs/animals/pa-film-guidelines.pdf

page 17 1-10 ������� Nothing shall be done to an animal that will cause harm or
permanently alter its physical characteristics.


page 31 Reality type shows


dogs chapter 8 page 57


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

mylissyk said:


> Anyone know AHA guidelines that would result in them requesting they not air certain episodes?
> 
> 
> *6. Cruel: Millan chokes dogs till they pass out and he electrocutes them repeatedly until they are biting and terrified. The American Humane Association who monitors animal use on set has requested that Nat. Geo not air some Dog Whisperer episodes because the treatment of the animals is so inhumane. Good training is never cruel*.


Just curious has anyone witnessed this on any of his series? I use to be an avid watcher and never seen anything even remotely close to this.....


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I used to watch his show all the time as well, and I've seen him nudge a dog with his foot - not kick, nudge - and alpha roll a couple times, which I don't agree with, but I've never seen him electrocute a dog. 

I think most people realize that each episode is an edited version of something that went on for far longer than 1/2 hour.


----------



## Zombo (Nov 2, 2010)

About 18 months ago, my wife and I decided we needed a dog. We started combing the internet, reading books, and set our dvr to start recording anything dog-related. Two events from that period stick out in my mind. The first was watching an episode of The Dog Whisperer where Cesar was holding a dog completely off the ground with a choke collar. The second was observing a training class at a local park where the trainer stopped a 20 lb dog from jumping up with a quick knee to the chest -- the impact and resulting yelp were pretty loud. My wife and I weren't comfortable with this type of training; however, we did learn the importance of regular, daily exercise and our 10 month old pup gets 3.5-4 miles of walking a day.

We managed to stumble on clicker training (yay google) after these incidents, which was the best thing that could've happend to us and our pup. Almost every day I get compliments on how well-behaved our pup is.

Regardless of the way or method you train, make your plan and stick with it! Massage or tweak it as necessary to adapt to your specific needs and dog, but don't neglect it! Just last night I watched in horror as an off-leash dog decided he wasn't done playing when his owner took out the leash and started a game of chase ... across a busy street ... followed shortly thereafter by his other off-leash buddy. Fortunately, there wasn't any approaching traffic at the time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Four miles for a 10 month old puppy? I wish I had that much time and energy!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I watched a 10 or 20 of his shows maybe 3 or 4 years ago and I guess I must have missed the ones where he was electrocuting dogs......


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think a dog should ever be physically punished. You wouldn't kick or hit your kid like he does would you? That said the blog is very harsh. He has helped a lot of people but I wouldn't want him training my dog!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Dakotadog said:


> I don't think a dog should ever be physically punished. You wouldn't kick or hit your kid like he does would you? That said the blog is very harsh. He has helped a lot of people but I wouldn't want him training my dog!


I must have missed the episodes of him kicking and hitting dogs too.


----------



## KevinB (Oct 27, 2010)

I can't even watch his show at all. Its not even just the way he treats his dogs. His methodology is grounded completely in bad science. I HATE the term "alpha" when referring to dogs. He operates off the premise that dogs (like their wolfy ancestors) operate in packs that must have strict hierarchies. The "alpha" dog is the most dominant. This, my friends, is not true at all. Wolves operate in the spirit of cooperation - not submissiveness. The dogs on that show aren't trying to dominate anyone, because its not in a dogs nature to become the "alpha" dog. His methods produce quick results, but at what cost? He bullies them into submission. Regardless of how extreme his cases are, it gives him no reason to bully.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think the show is all hat no cattle. It relies on heavy editing and a narration that speculates on the state of mind/"feelings" of the dog in apparent contradiciton to the body language the dog displays. The main problem is that Milan does have virtuoso good timing that Joe Public will never command. I think imitating the show has led to a ton of hamfisted abuse for family pets. He's probably what most people see has the gold standard in dog training, and so they try out their vague understanding of his methods on their poor dogs.


----------



## a-goldenwish (Dec 30, 2011)

I have not seen his show in a long time as it is not a channel that comes with our cable package. However I did recently buy his book, Raising the Perfect Puppy and there is nothing but positive reinforcement in that book. He takes 4 different breeds of dogs to showcase how breeds differ in their innate makeup. I am more than halfway thru, and again it is all positive in the book. 

Again, I have not seen his show but from what I understand he is working with dogs that have some major issues. He is nothing but positive in his book.

Like someone else said, TV has to be extreme to draw in the ratings, very sad. But I do think he has done a lot to help the misunderstood breeds that we as humans have made aggressive. (ex pit bull)

Just my 2cents!!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I just started watching The Dog Whisperer. I am renting the first season from Netflix. I do not agree with all of his methods, but what amazes me is how he is able to transform even the most vicious or troublesome dogs into purring pussycats since he knows what they are thinking.


----------

